# 55g Low-Tech Sandy Bottoms'...Shrimp Tank



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

ChadRamsey said:


>


Sweet pic (last) of your Cherries! Your girls are blushing for the camera :icon_redf


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

tiggity said:


> Sweet pic (last) of your Cherries! Your girls are blushing for the camera :icon_redf


thx. i just love my cherries. they have such great personality


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

mother nurii


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

My "just for now" tanks have a terrible pattern of becoming permanent set-ups. 

Crypts growing out in spare tank? Might as well toss some cherry culls in there to keep 'em clean. And hey, look! Otos on sale and I've got room. Gimme a couple amano too while you're at it--and ooooo nice wood! 

Three months later I have it all rescaped and am left wondering where I can get some more good crypts for my original project.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

Knotyoureality said:


> My "just for now" tanks have a terrible pattern of becoming permanent set-ups.
> 
> Crypts growing out in spare tank? Might as well toss some cherry culls in there to keep 'em clean. And hey, look! Otos on sale and I've got room. Gimme a couple amano too while you're at it--and ooooo nice wood!
> 
> Three months later I have it all rescaped and am left wondering where I can get some more good crypts for my original project.


HAHA! yup, that is exactly how this one started.

id love to throw in some shrimp, should in fact, BUT i have a pair of yoyos in there to control the snails and they dont mix to well


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

darn nerites,. mystery must have sat still too long


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: 55g Low-Tech Sandy Bottoms'*

Lol!!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## tex627 (Jan 11, 2009)

That poor Apple Snail. An innocent bystander.


----------



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

Lol


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

tex627 said:


> That poor Apple Snail. An innocent bystander.


 
of a swim by egging!

sad. what has this tank come to?:icon_roll


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

Let's all just be glad nerites don't have access to toilet paper. Hooligans that they are we'd never get our tanks clean!


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

Knotyoureality said:


> Let's all just be glad nerites don't have access to toilet paper. Hooligans that they are we'd never get our tanks clean!


 
HA! no doubt!

i actually saw a large MTS in this tank that other day that 3 nerite eggs on it


----------



## Studman0143 (Mar 20, 2011)

What kind of sand are you using and where did you get it from?


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

Studman0143 said:


> What kind of sand are you using and where did you get it from?


 
its pool filter sand. 50# from HD like $5 i think


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

Update










supreme red residence


----------



## tex627 (Jan 11, 2009)

Those Supreme Reds are really red. They even pop against a white substrate, really amazing!

Best,
Justin


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

tex627 said:


> Those Supreme Reds are really red. They even pop against a white substrate, really amazing!
> 
> Best,
> Justin


 
thx Justin. Got them from Speedie:biggrin:


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

That NL moss is growing nicely huh?

Are all those patches NL moss?


----------



## Barbgirl (Feb 24, 2012)

Okay, total newb question. NL?!??



EDIT: Actually read the first post and answered my own question. oops hehe


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Barbgirl said:


> Okay, total newb question. NL?!??
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Actually read the first post and answered my own question. oops hehe


Hahah its OK.

I can't remember how to spell it at all so I nicknamed it NL moss lol!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

h4n said:


> That NL moss is growing nicely huh?
> 
> Are all those patches NL moss?


 
Actually no there is

3x NL
3x Fiss
3x Fiss geppi
1x X-mas
Peacock on the branch to the left

my little moss farm:hihi:


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice!!!

I can't wait to fill a 40b with moss tiles lol!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

h4n said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> I can't wait to fill a 40b with moss tiles lol!
> 
> -Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


I am actually going to be moving the geppi into my 20L and start a carpet in there with it. A SLOW growing carpet, but one none the less


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Oh my that will take forever haha

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## peter_l (Aug 3, 2008)

Knotyoureality said:


> My "just for now" tanks have a terrible pattern of becoming permanent set-ups.


Ha! Ain't it the truth!


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

one of the apples attempting to fend off the Horde of RCS from his dinner


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

one of the 3 nurii on this tank


----------

